# Hallo zusammen



## Marko (4 Sep. 2008)

Hallo,


Ich bin neu hier und heiße Marko bin zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen(verklickt) und muss sagen, dass es mir gefällt?:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (4 Sep. 2008)

Hallo Marko.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.:thumbup:

Freu mich das du dich "verklickt" hast. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß an Board.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## saviola (4 Sep. 2008)

Willkommen und viel Spass im Forum.


----------



## Muli (4 Sep. 2008)

Freut mich zu hören, dass es dir hier gefällt!

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns noch öfters und nun viel Spaß an Board!


----------



## bernddd (5 Sep. 2008)

hi gefällt mir gut dieses board echt super idee so was zu starten ich bedanke mich bei allen postern


----------



## mark lutz (5 Sep. 2008)

willkommen und viel spass hier im board


----------



## Phil6282 (5 Sep. 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## maierchen (5 Sep. 2008)

Tja da haste dir das richtige Board ausgesucht!:thumbup:
Herzlich wilkommen und viel Spaß hier!


----------

